# "low and slow"



## falconplayer26 (Jan 30, 2018)

So I've been kicking around this idea lately to the whole "low and slow" term and want to get some input on other peoples thoughts. Cause who knows! Maybe I've been going about it all the wrong way.  
My example: I have a masterbuilt electric smoker, I set the time for 24 hours. (Mind you I have never smoked anything that long yet) I set my temp for 225 degrees. Boom it takes off, I load some wood chips in the tray , go in the house get my meat and probe it. Yes sir I'm ready to rock n roll. After my meat reaches temp  (with or without wrapping in foil depending on what I'm smoking) let it hold for 15 minutes, pull it, rest, slice, and enjoy. Right? 
Well what I'd I only set my temperature for say 125-150, and just keep burning wood chips for a couple of hours before ramping the temp up? I mean low and low right? So if you start out low, and go slow will it affect the meat in a negative way? Will it spoil? Being new to smoking I'm looking for ways to improve,  should I just stick to my normal set it and walk away method where I just monitor the temp and time and do what I've been doing , or can I set my temp really low and smoke the meat for a few hours before actually cooking it? Thoughts on this, please any and all help/comments are appreciated! 
Meat I have I'm mind is pork shoulder for super bowl party with my brother probably around 7-8 lbs so I can leave some with him.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 30, 2018)

Unless the meat is cured to kill bacteria, you're flirting with food safety danger with that 125-150F temp, especially for two hours at the beginning of a smoke.  The meat doesn't spoil, just possibly gets filled with rapidly multiplying bacteria that will play havoc with your stomach and intestines, creating two body fountains, one from the exhaust port, one from the intake port.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 31, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2018)

Your better off to stick to a minimum of 225 to be on the safe side!
Unless you are using cure #1.
Al


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 31, 2018)

To have a better usage of symbols, there are some you can easily use called HTML Characters And Symbols: one of the most common is ALT 0176.  Hold down the ALT button and input the numbers 0 1 7 6 on the keypad, then release the ALT button.  You will have made the degree sign - °.  Like 133°, or 225° to 250°.  I will post a selection of them in General Discussion Sticky.


----------



## SLW210 (Jan 31, 2018)

I would start at 160°F for about 2 hours. Though, I'm not sure if that really helps, as long as it's a smoking, it's smoking.

As far as food safety, you're perfectly fine, unless it's ground meat (that would probably be okay too @160°F). Whole cuts only have most harmful bacteria (most killed by ≈154°F) only on the surface, so only the surface needs to reach above the ≈154°F, not the internal temperature, plus, the time to get the internal temperature up is quite long anyway.

Most problems with contamination are actually due to the handling of the meat and washing equipment and hands, etc.


----------



## falconplayer26 (Jan 31, 2018)

I really appreciate all the quick replies! Being new, I'd rather ask then to try it and find out the hard way! I do have a cold smoke tube that I use for my cheese, but I think when it comes to meat I'm just going to set it to 225 and let it go! Thank you all very much!


----------

